# 100 dollar paint jobs



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Anyone got one of these? I am thinking about getting one and putting about 5 coats of wax on it and wax it about every 2 months after that for a while. From what I hear it will shine better than any clear coat


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

SKD_Tech said:


> Anyone got one of these? I am thinking about getting one and putting about 5 coats of wax on it and wax it about every 2 months after that for a while. From what I hear it will shine better than any clear coat




just remember... you get what you pay for...


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

Simple enough.. 

NO...

you might as well paint it with spray paint


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Chuck said:


> Simple enough..
> 
> NO...
> 
> you might as well paint it with spray paint



i hear that...i paid $1300 for my paint job, and i am still unhappy with it...$1300 still isnt shit for a paint job here...


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

damn I am gonna pay more than half of what I payed for the car for a paint job lol oh well


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

My new paint job will cost $6500.00


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

shit it better be a damn good one... All I want is a fuggin black with a damn clearcoat... Anyone have an idea how much that'll cost? (Ballpark value?)


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

between $1000.00 (cheap) and $3000.00 (decent)

My car is being completly taken apart before being sprayed. The glass is being removed, the doors are coming off...a complete tear down.


----------



## johnsonsRIDE (Dec 31, 2003)

mine actually cost around $1200 and it was a really good job... but the fact that i have a friend do it was the real reason it was cheap (as in money wise... good quality though)


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

wow sean....is it possible to get a good paint-job without taking everything apart? i know a guy who paints good and would just charge me paint + a little extra but im not sure if i'll use him or not. i'm not changing the color, nor am i painting engine bay, under trunk, or door jams...what would a paint job like that cost? :thumbup:


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

It really depends. 
I would say $1000.00 - $1200.00 depending on the tip


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

1CLNB14 said:


> My new paint job will cost $6500.00


Dude, what the hell color are you getting it? 24k gold? melted diamond? stainless platinum? Chrome dipping every part? 

wow, thats some hardcore paintjob


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

It's really not that much when you compare it to the hot rods or lowriders.


----------



## Swangin Chrome (Mar 5, 2004)

earl schibb or some local paint shop can do a decent job for $600-900 with a 7yr warranty and plenty clear coats.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

theres a few old cars and lowriders around here whose paint costed them over $20,000........screw that


----------



## TheReason (May 27, 2003)

Got mines done for $600 bucks from Peach Auto last June and its still looking nice, and i have yet to wax it yet. But its NOT a factory finish or anything it just what i needed though. Maybe if I waxed it a few times it probably would look alot better.


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

well those idiots get like.. hand airbrushed extreme detailed graphics in there paint.. that takes mad skill time and money


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

This is the guy that everyone in the Northwest (hell, everyone in the world!) would love to custom paint thier car. 


















http://seattletimes.nwsource.com/html/snohomishcountynews/2001794445_paint19n0.html


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Mike Lavallee is a god.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

damn that looks sweet :jawdrop:


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

Stock paint...TITLED RED.....looks orange to me.








$300 garage paint job done by himself! bmw m3 silver. look real good close up. and great from far. btw. that a twin turbo 13b RE motor swapped in with a microTech managment system. it drive like a bat ooh with no intercooler and a stock map setup...i know from personal experience


----------



## GetsomeGOJO (Apr 4, 2004)

*Cheap & Easy*

How nice a paint job are you lookin' for... I have a friend with an irrigation business and we just re-painted one of his work trucks from Virginia DOT blaze orange to Gloss Black. Total Cost, $100. Granted, It probably won't last forever but chips, scratches and other cosmetic imperfections happen NO MATTER WHAT! Think of it this way... If the paint fades in a year or two with your waxing schedule, to heck with it! You'll probably be riding something nicer by then anyways. Or, Maybe it's just time for a new color!
Just remember, the secret to good auto-painting isn't the price of the paint you use (This is, of course, no secret). The secret is the skill of the painter. Also, you can save yourself a lot of buck if you prep the car for painting yourself...


----------

